# XFCE4 Kann als User keine externen USB-Laufwerke mounten

## Annaberlin

Bitte um Rat. Auf meinem XFCE4-System kann ich weder auf USB-Sticks, noch auf externe USB-Festplatten zugreifen, was ziemlich lästig ist. Als User habe ich mich ordnungsgemäß in die Gruppe "plugdev" eingetragen. Dennoch funktioniert der Zugriff nicht.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Wechsel ich zum "root" ist ein Zugriff möglich. Danke.

LG Annaberlin

----------

## sdoubleyou

lies dich mal zu diesem Thema ein unter

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Removable_media

und

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Polkit#Configuration

----------

